# 1773 built house. Lighting?



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks like I might be moving into a house from 1773 and my dads the contractor. Were going to be doing a lot of work on the house but want to somehow keep the old style too.

The ceilings are exposed beams. Above the exposed beams is the second floors floor. So theres no hidden wires or insulation what you see is what you get. My dads gonna put pieces of wood to drop down some Sheetrock to give
Room to run wires but I'm kinda stuck on what light to use throughout house. I was thinking of trying to convert a 2 x 2 wrap into a halogen fixture somehow soni can keep the depth to a minimum but get plenty of light. Other than that I thought of led panels or low voltage track tech lighting.

What do you think?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Candles.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

Wall sconces? 
To light every room I'd go crazy


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

You can surface mount fixtures and ceilng fan boxes . Just run wiremold .

That is what I am doing, Renovating a house built in 1740 right now.

The house was built with wood taken from shipwrecks.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not worried about the wiring. Everythings getting hidden with sheetrock. Just wondered what kinda fixtures to use. Ceilings not very tall so I want to do something different but shallow.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

heres a pic of the beams


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the point in time where you happily pay a lighting designer whatever he or she (normally she) wants. For a job like that, I wouldn't guess they'd be into you for more than a few hundred bucks. They'll pick all the fixtures and spec where they are to be.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> This is the point in time where you happily pay a lighting designer whatever he or she (normally she) wants. For a job like that, I wouldn't guess they'd be into you for more than a few hundred bucks. They'll pick all the fixtures and spec where they are to be.


A few hundred for a lighting designer? Really? :blink: Maybe in Pennsyltucky. I doubt that would be the case in any ritzy area. Though you might live in a ritzy area. I'm not familiar with south central PA.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

and you can forget about north jersey!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

In this vintage of housing, I'd say sconces are your main lighting source, if you want to be accurate for the time period.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If the lighting designer is the same person that wants to retail you the fixtures, it will be more. I don't think I've ever used one on a resi job and had their bill be more than 500 bucks if they're not selling the fixtures.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

my mom wants sconces lights but i prefer overheard. i was thinking fans in bedrooms sconces in living room and tech lighting in kitchen


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ElectricalNut said:


> my mom wants sconces lights but i prefer overheard. i was thinking fans in bedrooms sconces in living room and tech lighting in kitchen


Pretty hard to compliantly do a fan in a low ceiling application like that. Is the idea to keep this semi-vintage? If so, fanimation has some vintage looking paddle fans.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

yeh my dads gonna put an addition on the house and renovate it but keep the old look. We still want it to be comfortable too so were gonna re-sheetrock walls and redo the floors and what not. Right now the old electrician ran exposed bx through those beams. If i can conceal all power for outlets in walls, then i can run one bx to feed low voltage tech lighting in ceiling and itll look like a gallery almost. Paint the bx brown and the ceiling will all blend in. 
I think im heading towards the modern look.

http://www.techlighting.com/Systems...CyJ0JH5g3HYLGGcAtJoa6Wd4yV0HOxHGdDIxJiYkrD4WS


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> A few hundred for a lighting designer? Really? :blink: Maybe in Pennsyltucky. I doubt that would be the case in any ritzy area. Though you might live in a ritzy area. I'm not familiar with south central PA.


And where are you mister know it all?


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

im in morris county, nj

I dont know it all but im very creative and have this vivd picture in my head of what i want. 
It may be different than what i get but i can try


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> And where are you mister know it all?


Someplace in the USA. 

When I heard "lighting designer" I immediately assumed big bucks. I was wrong.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

what look are you going for, vintage,modern,tech.
assumin this from your pic of ceiling,(kkeping lower beams, drywall to hide wires up to upper beams). a nice mix of modern and vintage would be like this for me( but im not a designer so take it as you you will)
1) kitchen i would try to keep a little modern,maybe some 4" cans with specular type (or reflective) trims.
2) bathrooms and living areas i personally would keep as vintage as i "modernly" could andfor this i would use "rejuvination" lighting with wall sconces in halls,vanitys,ceiling lights etc. 
i have done many houses like this and most turn out bada$$. but i allways recomend that the kitchens stay modern, complete with pizza ovens and all


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

thats exactly what im thinking. The whole kitchens getting redone so im put some modern tech lights in there with sharp UCL's. then sconces in the family room and bathrooms have already been updated. Bedrooms will have to be figured ot depending on how bad lighting is needed


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> thats exactly what im thinking. The whole kitchens getting redone so im put some modern tech lights in there with sharp UCL's. then sconces in the family room and bathrooms have already been updated. Bedrooms will have to be figured ot depending on how bad lighting is needed


 have you ever used the lighting co. called "rejuvination"?


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

to be honest i still work for a company and just started my own company. Im really just starting to actually pick what i want to use instead of being given what to use. ill have to check them out
thanks


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

have used a bunch of u/c lights called "ruler lights", they are LED and have one 5W led bulb every 2 inches or so they are about as thick and wide as a ruler and come in 8,12 and i think 14 inches long. they put out great light and are simple to install. very techy looking and come in stainless and brushed or satin nickle finish. i use thes on all my new homes now and are working out great.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

who makes those? are you talking about the wac tape/ruler led lights. I heard of anther brand called jemco or something too. I heard its like 600$ for 27' worth of led lights


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> to be honest i still work for a company and just started my own company. Im really just starting to actually pick what i want to use instead of being given what to use. ill have to check them out
> thanks


 They are a company that takes "old style lighting" and builds them new.
kinda pricy as are the LEDs i mentioned in earlier post but they have a website www.rejuvenation.com i highly reccomend these guys. never had an unsatisfied customer when i reccomend these guys,(they even sell the old push button style switches)


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> who makes those? are you talking about the wac tape/ruler led lights. I heard of anther brand called jemco or something too. I heard its like 600$ for 27' worth of led lights


 yes, they are kinda pricy


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i have used another company also and these were as good but much less expensive as WAC, but i cant remember the name of the co. i will be at that job tommorrow and post for you tommorrow.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

yeh i def. like their ideas on that site. ill have to see how the ceiling ends up being framed and ill go from there


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Believe it or not. cooper ltg. (halo) makes some fine looking modern lighting


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

yeh ive looked into juno, halo, wac, kichler


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> yeh i def. like their ideas on that site. ill have to see how the ceiling ends up being framed and ill go from there


 Their number is 888-401-1900 and request a catalog.. if you buy frequently the will update your catalog every 6 mos or so. but they tell you right on their catalog "we dont mail our catalogs often so please save or pass to a friend"


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

haha thanks fo everything!


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> yeh ive looked into juno, halo, wac, kichler


all good brands ( never liked juno myself though) im assuming this is classic "new england farm house look"? picture a nice gas hanging lantern on front porch:thumbsup:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> haha thanks fo everything!


 you got it good luck!, post before and after pics


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

even funnier fact...im british and house does kinda look like farm


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> even funnier fact...im british and house does kinda look like farm


 they were all built about the same back then. keep your eyes open in attic and crawlspaces i have found some really cool sh** in these old places, a friend of mine found a newspaper that read "Presiden Lincoln Shot". that was effin cool


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you can't fit all the wires in one box in the ceiling just do this


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It all depends on what your budget is. My old house is dark with very little lighting anywhere. If you don't have a lot to spend and good lighting gets expensive quickly, possibly go with 14-3 to all receptacles in bedrooms and possibly living room and get some good floor and table lamps. Make all the plugs split wire. Put the money into the kitchens and baths. My kitchen and bath are dark as a cave. It sucks. Get some nice vanity fixtures and a good panasonic fan. Tough to tell with the kitchen without seeing a layout.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm willing to spend some money to do it right. I want to use the house to advertise what were capable of. All I have to worry about Is materials and plumbing costs.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Old House Glory*

For what its worth "electranut" , i always found that sconce , and old standing floor lamp fixtures , table lamps , work real well in old buildings on switched receptacles . Any public areas , like kitchens go modern . 

Fireplaces and gas lamps , and candles where possible , with half naked ladies holding torches even better .


Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeh I understand what your saying. I'm still going back and forth with ideas. I think the more the exposed beams are showed the better. 
I'm just having trouble picturing the rooms the way they should be because the current homeowner was a horder and has **** everywhere.
I'm living at a friends right now and he has all lamps everywhere and it drives me nuts. Them again all of theirs aren't on switches so who knows what it would be like.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Spend some time at a really good lighting suppliers showroom.:thumbsup:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ElectricalNut said:


> I'm willing to spend some money to do it right. I want to use the house to advertise what were capable of. All I have to worry about Is materials and plumbing costs.


 im sorry, i thought this was a clients house, i would still do the same if it were my house but maybe lower my budget a little.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

ElectricalNut said:


> Wall sconces?
> To light every room I'd go crazy


 you'd go crazy but its the only thing that fits in the time maybe some oil rubbed bronze hanging lights


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

you got me thinking what are your thoughts on this http://www.lowes.com/pd_153528-43501-FD06-132_4294857056_4294937087_?productId=1206209&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Chandeliers_4294857056_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

that light seems nice. only problem is ceiling heights restrictive so im not sure if i can have hanging chandeliers


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

My suggestion led is best, because of the following reasons.
Low energy consumption
No mercury or heavy metals
Low heat
Average Life- 70,000+ - hours
Low voltage DC
No noise


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

What kind of led lighting?
I found out the bedroom and living room ceilings are going to be tall so I can use recessed lighting. Maybe I'll just use the led can concerted trims. I'm not sure if I like the led light output though.
For the kitchen I'm still thinking of doing a modern tech lighting design.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I looked at LED panels. They look like standard lensed troffers with LEDs in them...

in any case, you're not trying to get the most amount of light with cheapest fixtures, so I'm not sure where LED fits in. They don't really add aesthetics and they're extremely expensive compared to standard incandescent bulbs. You'd just be spending money to equal CFLs efficiency at 10-20x the cost just for the sake of not using CFLs.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeh but they're only like an inch deep too


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

They have some cool looking stuff at American Fluorescent. You can play around with it on their virtual show room too.

http://www.americanfluorescent.com/index.cgi


----------



## alfie1984 (May 11, 2011)

That sounds along the lines of what I would do anyways, Track lighting here would be ideal or a 12 volt system.


----------



## Lampyridae (May 13, 2011)

It's hard to make a strong case for LEDs outside of specialized applications for the moment. They're much more expensive than fluorescent and don't have any compelling advantages over fluorescent outside of cold environments (e.g. freezers and outdoor lighting in cold climates) or in fixtures that see frequent switching and short use cycles.


There's a lot of ways to approach a project like yours depending on the look you want. If you want to go modern, look at cable lights strung parallel to the exposed joists. If you want to keep a more period appearance, then sconces on the walls and perhaps on a few cosmetic posts added to the middle of any very large rooms. There are also lots of 'creative' options such as indirect lighting from wall-mounted wash fixtures aimed at the ceiling. It all depends on the look you want and your budget.

Seriously consider hiring a lighting designer.


----------

